# 80 stolen gnomes found!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Nearly 80 stolen garden gnomes discovered in central France *
Posted 11/3/2006 2:21 PM ET

LIMOGES, France (AFP) - Some 79 garden gnomes snatched by a so-called gnome liberation group, were discovered Wednesday along the banks of a stream in the central Limousin region, police said. The gnomes were hidden in some underbrush with a banner that read, "gnome mistreated, gnome liberated", police said.

A national garden gnome liberation operation was announced on the group's website in honor of the Nov. 1 French holiday, All Saint's Day. Last month 86 gnomes were found in the yard of a Limoges high school. Others, stolen last summer, were discovered along the edge of a swimming pool on the outskirts of the city. "Because of the heat wave, they wanted to get some air," read a letter that appeared in gnome owners' mailboxes.

According to the group's website, the Front for the Liberation of Garden Gnomes (FLNJ) has about 100 active members throughout France, as well as in Canada, Germany, Spain, and the United States.

:googly:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I love stories about roaming gnomes!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Why should the Gnomes have a Liberation Front and not the Lawn Jockeys??? I say the US needs to start a Lawn Jockey Liberation Front! Who's with me??? Um, course now I got to go out and find one of those reclusive jocky's... dont think I've seen one in years now that I think about it. Hmmm, maybe they have already been liberated and no one told me.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

They ran away with the pink flamingos.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm proud to say that one of the reasons that those racist black lawn jockeys are so scarce here in North Jersey, is that my brother and friends had a group (in the 60s and 70s) known as the headhunters, who went about decapitating them in an effort to wise up their owners, lol. 
I'm glad to hear that no actual gnomes were injured in the making of this story however.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slimy said:


> They ran away with the pink flamingos.


Indeed... pink flamingos are gone now too.

"*Bye Bye Pink Flamingos*

http://cbs4.com/topstories/local_story_306162519.html


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I didnt even recall the Lawn Jockeys were black?? I wonder if that is one of the reasons people stopped putting them out?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> I didnt even recall the Lawn Jockeys were black


As a matter of fact, I believe that all of them were black in the beginning. Many people actually repainted theirs, and towards the end of their popularity, they were leaving the stores with obviously bad white repaints.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

BADASS had an album once, called Gnome Parking.:ninja: 

I don't know that that really has anything to do with anything, but there you go.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Vlad said:


> As a matter of fact, I believe that all of them were black in the beginning. Many people actually repainted theirs, and towards the end of their popularity, they were leaving the stores with obviously bad white repaints.


I jumped on eBay and found a bunch of them that were black... The black ones were definitely given a comical or derogatory appearance while the white ones were more statuesque. Never noticed it in the past. Here in California though, I remember the statuesque ones more than comical ones which may have skewed my thinking a bit. Thanks for the enlightenement Vlad.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, Vlad, thanks for the enlightenment. The vast amount of knowledge you have continues to surprise me!  Now stop sending those danged jockeys to my house!


----------

